# Suggestions for a Photoshp CC support forum



## Gene_mtl (Nov 29, 2013)

I am one of the many who took Adobe up on their PhotoShop CC & Lightroom for $9.99/month (prices slightly higher in Canada) subscription offer.  I have PS CS4, but to be honest, I only did the odd thing in it - mostly cloning.

What I would like to find is a decent support forum, something like what Victoria runs here for Lightroom.  I've been to Adobe's forums. Too big, too chaotic and too hard to find things  for me.

I subscribe to several blogs about Lightroom -- Matt Kloskowski's Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips, our Victoria's and Laura Shoe's blogs are three of my faves.  I also have Julieanne Kost's page on Facebook that links to her blog.  All these have helped me better understand and use Lightroom.

What I am hoping to do is find similar sources to get a better understanding to help me better use Photoshop.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 29, 2013)

That's really the point of this forum, Gene. Ask away.

John


----------



## Gene_mtl (Nov 29, 2013)

I monitor this forum daily, John. Was hoping for some additional sources. Thanks,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 30, 2013)

What sort of things are you hoping to see discussed Gene?  Most of the Photoshop forums out there are pretty wide in scope, and don't tend to concentrate on photography.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Dec 1, 2013)

Victoria: I think you hit the nail on the head - The ideal forum would be about Photoshop for Photographers, with Tips & Tricks, Tutorials and support forums.  I get lost in the Adobe forums.  

Julieanne Kost, on her blog,  often posts items of interest.  I sometimes find interesting items on AdobeTV. Scott Kelby and Matt Kloskowski on the Grid also often have interesting items.

A forum like this gem but about Photoshop would be great.  Just discovered some 50 hours plus of Videos on YouTube (thanks to a friend) called The PhotoShop Show hosted by Jan Kabili and Ron Clifford.  Also found a site from Adobe (I believe) called Learn Photoshop CC / Tutorials.

This is all good, but forums (small to modrate in size) are more interactive.

I am not new to photo editing. Have used Paintshop Pro (PSP) since 1996.  Must admit I have never been overjoyed with Corel's versions.  Biggest issue I have is trying to figure out what Adobe calls what I know by a different name in PSP.  Plus not knowing what magic tools are available in PS that would help me turn that good image into a super image. (The type of stuff you learn by monitoring forums and seeing what other people suggest to resolve someone's issues.)

Sorry, but you did ask. <Grin> Do appreciate your interest.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 1, 2013)

Ah so you want my Rosetta stone that translates Adobe-Jasc-Corel...


----------



## Rose Weir (Dec 1, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> Ah so you want my Rosetta stone that translates Adobe-Jasc-Corel...



Well, there is a history here as the immigrants gather from J-C to A....so its almost 'extended family' and you can roll out your Rosetta Stone now and then<grin>
Today I checked how a variety of utube videos to decipher having a drop shadow on a border for the Adobe routine (versus Jasc-Corel) which took a long time and finally I figured it out myself by combining the many variations (none added a border to an image <LOL>)
Tool terminology and location is mainly the issue. 
Rose


----------



## Gene_mtl (Dec 1, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> Ah so you want my Rosetta stone that translates Adobe-Jasc-Corel...



That and anything else you're offering. <Grin>


----------

